
Git lost my changes: Taking a look at Git's history simplification - lafritay33
https://www.visualstudio.com/en-us/articles/git-log-history-simplification
======
kazinator
You want rebase, not merge. Then the history is _actually_ simple.

Merge is for when you have to combine streams which are published, and so
cannot be rebased.

